# Nexnet/dtms 0190 Dialer Betrug ohne Einwahl?



## Bonsai (18 Juli 2002)

Hi Leute,
es wird immer dubioser. 
Zur Geschichte: Auf der Telekomrechnung fiel mir die Position auf: Nexnet/dtms Berlin 50,86 € netto.
Die Nummer 0190 0 61XXX (leider ausgeblendet, wer kann helfen?)
Die Einwahl war lt. Telekom am Samstag 15.6. um 7:14 für 2:01 Minuten.
Das schaut nach einem Dialer aus!?! Ich klicke nicht auf dubiose Seiten, ein bewusstes eingefangen schließe ich 100%ig aus.
Ich habe daraufhin versucht Beweise  zu sichern - für eine Anzeige. Hey, ich habe keinen Dialer auf dem Rechner gefunden. 
Dank Windows NT, das alles mitloggt kan ich folgendes belegen. An dem fraglichen Tag wurde der PC erst um 22:35 eingeschaltet. Wer oder was hat dann diese Einwahl verursachat?
Auf der Rechnung eine meiner Telefonnummern als verursacher drauf. Ich habe bei meinem ISDN Anschluß 10 verschiedene Nummern, jeder Apparat (Fax, Telefone, AB, Fritzcard) hat eine eigene Nummer. Die Fritzcard meldet sich nach außen mit einer anderen Telefonnummer, als die in der Rechnung angegeben. Hmmmm?
Die angegebene Nummer ist mein ISDN Telefonapparat - und nur der! Da es sich um eine Interneteinwahl handelt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß man das gepiepse 2 Minuten lang anhört. Hmmmm?

Ich habe eine Rücklastschrift der Telekom beauftragt und die berechtigten Forderungen nochmal überwiesen, dann kann der Anschluß nicht gesperrt werden.
Auch habe ich Widersprich bei der Telekom und dtms/nexnet per Einschreiben eingelegt.

Ich habe nun vor, den Vorgang bei der Polizei anzuzeigen oder einen Rechtsanwalt einzuschalten.

Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen machen dürfen.

Ciao

Rainer


 :spitz:


----------



## Heiko (18 Juli 2002)

Bonsai schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nummer 0190 0 61XXX (leider ausgeblendet, wer kann helfen?)


Dein Netzbetreiber


----------



## dialerfucker (18 Juli 2002)

> Telefongesellschaften müssen Gespräche in Streitfall belegen
> 
> 29.1.2001: Yahoo-News, 15.44 Uhr (HighTech). [Original]
> 
> DRESDEN (Reuters). Telefongesellschaften müssen nach einer Entscheidung des Oberlandesgerichts (OLG) Dresden im Streitfall genau belegen, ob auch wirklich Leistungen in Anspruch genommen wurden. Bestreite der Telefonkunde, tatsächlich Gespräche geführt zu haben, müsse die Gesellschaft grundsätzlich die einzelnen Verbindungsdaten vorlegen, heißt es in einer heute veröffentlichen OLG- Entscheidung. Das Unternehmen müsse auch nachweisen, dass der Kunde die entsprechenden Rechnungen überhaupt erhalten habe. (Az: 9 U 2729/00)


...gewisse Ähnlichkeit:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=502
 8)


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2002)

*Dialer von nextnet*

Ich habe den Dialer auch auf meinem System. Mein Schaden beträgt 61,62 Euro.

Abgerechnet wird dieser Dienst über IN-telegence GmbH c/o nexnet, Postfach 270247, 13472 Berlin. Das ist aber wiederum nur eine Durchreiche der Gebühren.

Betrieben wird der Dienst von Internet-Clearing (www.internet-clearing.com). Nach meiner Intervention dort auf [email protected] hat mir der Anbieter angeboten diesen Betrag zu erstatten und gebeten die Telekom nicht zu informieren.

Ich werde wohl dennoch Anzeige erstatten und das ganze der Polizei übergeben.

Gruß
Rainer Grau
[email protected]


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Juli 2002)

poste doch bitte mal den schriftwechsel mit internet-clearing.


----------



## Heiko (22 Juli 2002)

Wenn Du nicht posten willst dann schick ihn bitte an [email protected].


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Nexnet/dtms 0190 [ edit] ohne PC über Telekom-Rechnung*

Hallo Hilfsfreudige,

meiner Mutter wurden 160,00 Euro für angebliche Dienste der dtms GmbH über die Telekom-Rechnung erhoben, d. h. die Telekom gehört mit zu den [..........], da sie das Verfahren unterstützt. Meine Mutter ist 83 und kennt sich nicht aus, ruft keine merkwürdigen Nummern an und hat üblicherweise nur 1-2 Euro echte Telefongebühren. Nun weiß ich nicht, was ich überhaupt tun kann, um einerseits meiner Mutter die Kosten zu ersparen bzw. schon bezahlte Gelder zurückzuerhalten (sie hat eine pervers niedrige Rente), andererseits den [ edit ]  das Handwerk legen zu können. Gibt es da Wege?

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort an [ edit]


----------



## Reducal (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Nexnet/dtms 0190 Dialer [ edit]  ohne Einwahl?*

Nachdem der Thread nach fast sieben (7!) Jahren wieder aus der Versenkung geholt wurde, bleibt eigentlich nur festzustellen, dass das Problem womöglich nicht bei den vermeintlichen Halunken liegt, sondern evtl. eben doch beim A-Teilnehmer, nämlich deiner Mutter. Hier sollte man ganz klar dem Feind ins Auge schaun und ohne den erforderlichen Einzelverbindungsnachweis lässt sich hier gar keine Aussage treffen. Darüber hinaus den rose Riesen als [.....] zu bezeichnen ist unangebracht, denn immerhin ist deine Mutter mit dem unter Vertrag und der dann nur der technische Dienstleister für Gespräche mit anderen Anbietern und das Erstinkasso.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Nexnet/dtms 0190 Dialer [ edit]  ohne Einwahl?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Nachdem der Thread nach fast sieben (7!) Jahren wieder aus der Versenkung geholt wurde, bleibt eigentlich nur festzustellen, dass das Problem womöglich nicht bei den vermeintlichen Halunken liegt, sondern evtl. eben doch beim A-Teilnehmer, nämlich deiner Mutter. Hier sollte man ganz klar dem Feind ins Auge schaun und ohne den erforderlichen Einzelverbindungsnachweis lässt sich hier gar keine Aussage treffen. Darüber hinaus den rose Riesen als [.....] zu bezeichnen ist unangebracht, denn immerhin ist deine Mutter mit dem unter Vertrag und der dann nur der technische Dienstleister für Gespräche mit anderen Anbietern und das Erstinkasso.



Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich werde mal versuchen, die 0900er-Nummern für meine Mutter sperren zu lassen. Dass die Telekom allerdings ... sind, sehe ich weiterhin so! 
Wenn jemand wissentlich (!) zulässt, dass unerlaubte Aktivitäten und Zahlungen über das eigene seriöse Konto (Verfahren) abgerechnet werden und das auch noch trotz klaren und offenen Hinweis und Kenntnis der Rechtslage durch bewusstes Nichthandeln unterstützt, ist das eindeutig Mittäterschaft.

Gibt es keine "höhere" Stelle, wo man auf die Telekom Druck ausüben kann und natürlich auch auf die dtms GmbH und andere Betr....?!?


----------



## Reducal (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Nexnet/dtms 0190 Dialer Betrug ohne Einwahl?*

Zum letzten Satz: NEIN!

Ansonsten verquickst du hier Zivil- mit Strafrecht und außerdem, solange du nicht weißt, worum es überhaupt geht, sind Spekulationen in alle Richtungen unsäglich. Frage bei der T-Com erstmal an, um welchen Dienst es sich gehandelt hat und ermittle selbst dort die angewählte Nummer mit der passenden Zeit, falls deine Mutter den erforderlichen, unverkürzten  Einzelverbindungsnachweis nicht beauftragt hat.

Übrigens: beim T-Comsupport kann man einfach anrufen (siehe Telefonrechnung) und die Buchung für andere Anbieter ausbuchen lassen. Ist das erfolgt und wurde der fällige Betrag ohne die strittige Forderung abgebucht, ist man erstmal raus. Dann bekommt man allerdings als nächstes eine Mahnung des anderen Anbieters und mit der lässt es sich am besten rumermitteln.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Nexnet/dtms 0190 Dialer Betrug ohne Einwahl?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Zum letzten Satz: NEIN!
> 
> Ansonsten verquickst du hier Zivil- mit Strafrecht und außerdem, solange du nicht weißt, worum es überhaupt geht, sind Spekulationen in alle Richtungen unsäglich. Frage bei der T-Com erstmal an, um welchen Dienst es sich gehandelt hat und ermittle selbst dort die angewählte Nummer mit der passenden Zeit, falls deine Mutter den erforderlichen, unverkürzten  Einzelverbindungsnachweis nicht beauftragt hat.
> 
> Übrigens: beim T-Comsupport kann man einfach anrufen (siehe Telefonrechnung) und die Buchung für andere Anbieter ausbuchen lassen. Ist das erfolgt und wurde der fällige Betrag ohne die strittige Forderung abgebucht, ist man erstmal raus. Dann bekommt man allerdings als nächstes eine Mahnung des anderen Anbieters und mit der lässt es sich am besten rumermitteln.



Vielen Dank, Reducal. Ich weiß schon, dass mich das Ganze ziemlich nervt, da ich einfach nicht glauben kann, dass ein seriöser Anbieter wie die Telekom es zulässt, dass solche unsäglichen "Leistungen" über ihre Telefonrechnung abgerechnet werden, daher mein emotionaler Umgang mit der Angelegenheit. Der Hinweis auf T-Com-Support ist vielleicht ein guter - den werde ich mal ausprobieren. Danke dafür. Mal sehen, wie das weiter geht, denn jemand mit einem weit unter dem Existenzminimum lebenden Menschen auch noch das letzte Körnchen Salz vom Brot zu nehmen, habe ich dafür keine seriöse Einordnung mehr und mir fehlen auch die Worte, eine derartige Niederträchtigkeit mit passenden Worten zu beschreiben.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2009)

*0190 Dialer Betrug ohne Einwahl?*

Guten Abend,

auf meiner Telekom-Rechnung März 09 steht auch Beiträge anderer Anbieter.
Ich habe bei Telekom schriftlich Einspruch erhoben und die Zahlung an diesen Anbieter untersagt. Laut Auskunft des Telekom-Mitarbeiters ist damit für die Telekom alles erledigt.


Nun zum eigentlichen Problem. Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich für ein Service genutzt haben soll. Leider habe ich keinen EVN

Auf meiner Telekom-Rechnung steht ---> In-telegence GmbH,Oskar-Jäger-Str. 125,50825 Köln !! 

An diesen "Service" habe ich auch ein Schreiben (Widerspruch) geschickt. Antwort bekam ich von acoreus Kundenservice !?!

Kurzfassung: ....  ich hätte Dienste genutzt - die vom Serviceprovider MIT Media bereit gestellt wurden. Laut Messungen seitens der In-telegence wurde eine Verbindung von meinem Anschluss über die Servicenummer: 0900339399311 hergestellt..... und ... ich solle mich bei Beanstandungen an diese wenden

--->  MIT Media Transfer GmbH, Albert-Einstein-Ring 8,22761 Hamburg, Telefon 040 30066890 !!

ABER nach 3 Tagen kam schon von In-telegence eine Zahlungserinnerung, inklusive dem freundlichen Hinweis bei Nichtzahlung - laut § 45k TKG können sie meinen Zugang zu Telefondienstleistungen sperren lassen !?!

Nun meine Fragen:

muss ich nochmal extra einen schriftlichen Einspruch an MIT Media schicken ?
was genau muss bei dem Einspruch rein geschrieben werden (bin ein wenig verunsichert-im inet findet man zu viele unterschiedliche Hinweise)
mein Sohn (13Jahre) nutzt auch das inet - falls er sich unwissentlich bei einem Dealer eingeloggt hat - ist ein Vertrag mit Minderjährigen gültig ohne meine Zustimmung ? 
kann ich bei der Telekom für nur einen Tag den Verbindungsnachweis rückwirkend erhalten oder nur für den ganzen Monat ? Eine Telekom-Mitarbeiterin teilte mir mit - es dann sehr teuer wird. Denn sie berechnen den Arbeitsaufwand pro ¼ Stunde und angeblich sitzt da ein Fachmann sehr lange dran


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Nexnet/dtms 0190 Dialer Betrug ohne Einwahl?*

Spielt der Sohnemann evtl. "Dark Orbit"?
kuck mal --> hier klicken

einen EVN gibt es auch nachträglich, in-telegence bietet so etwas auch an:
IN-telegence - Einzelverbindungsnachweis

Wenn es so ein Anruf für "Dark Orbit" war, kann der Sohnemann evtl. mal in diesem Forum dort ( siehe oben: google!) nachfragen. Ich nehme an, dass er dort irgendwelche Extras "eingekauft" hat. Dann stellt sich die Frage, ob das ordnungsgemäß gelaufen ist. Das überprüfe ich jetzt angesichts der fortgeschrittenen Stunde aber nicht, ohne vorher die Aussage des Sohnes zu kennen. (Anmerkung: alle Einträge bzgl. Dark Orbit und dieser Nummer sind aus 2008 - frag ihn trotzdem mal)

Sperren darf in-telegence da mal nicht so schnell, wenn alle anderen Beträge bezahlt werden.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auf meiner Telekom-Rechnung steht ---> In-telegence GmbH,Oskar-Jäger-Str. 125,50825 Köln !!
> An diesen "Service" habe ich auch ein Schreiben (Widerspruch) geschickt. Antwort bekam ich von acoreus Kundenservice !?!


Der normale Wahnsinn bei den Kölnern... acoreus (aus Düsseldorf) ist der Eintreiber für in-telegence, die wiederum Geld eintreiben für ihre Kunden. "Dark Orbit" wäre ein richtig schöner Kundenname, da man bei in-telegence gerne mal im Dunkeln tappt...

ich vermute, dass es sich nicht um einen Dialer handelt, sondern um eine 0900-Bezahlvariante per Telefon.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Nexnet/dtms 0190 Dialer Betrug ohne Einwahl?*

"Media Info Transfer GmbH" - ich wusste doch, dass da in grauer Vorzeit mal 'was war...

spielt aber aktuell keine Rolle...
für unsere Veteranen:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [UCE/Dialer] Bitte abrufen!

die Verbindung zu Browsergames könnte man hier ziehen:
http://www.openpr.de/news/74967/Ers...st-getestet-und-redaktionell-beschrieben.html

m.i.t. media info transfer gmbh ist aber eine ehrbar geführte Firma


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Nexnet/dtms 0190 Dialer Betrug ohne Einwahl?*

DANKE für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe von in-telegence den EVN geladen:

Für Fragen zu den folgenden Diensten wenden Sie sich bitte an den Diensteanbieter:
MIT Media Info Transfer GmbH
Albert Einstein Ring 8
22761 Hamburg
Deutschland
Servicehotline: 04030066890
Servicefax: 04030066899
eMail: [email protected]
Angerufene Servicerufnummer: 0900339399311
Rechnungstext: Unterhaltungsdienste


Zielrufnummer     Datum         Uhrzeit    Dauer         Nettobetrag 
 0900339399311 03.03.2009 18:45:06 00:03:55     6,6891
 0900339399311 03.03.2009 18:54:04 00:07:10     13,3782
 0900339399311 03.03.2009 19:07:52 00:01:53     3,3445
 0900339399311 03.03.2009 19:10:39 00:08:19     15,0504
 0900339399311 03.03.2009 20:02:15 00:00:47     1,6723
 0900339399311 03.03.2009 20:04:55 00:03:32     6,6891
 0900339399311 04.03.2009 21:48:23 00:02:13     5,0168

Also ich habe nachgerechnet-zu diesen Zeiten war ich auf Spätschicht.Somit könnte evt mein Sohn sich dort eingeloggt haben. Aber ist es nun eine Internetverbindung oder Telefonverbindung??? Was für Unterhaltungsdienste habe ich bzw er genutzt???

Es sind immerhin ca 60€, welche ich zahlen soll.

Muss ich zahlen, wenn mein Sohn ohne sein Wissen kostenpflichtige Seiten aufgerufen hat??


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Nexnet/dtms 0190 Dialer Betrug ohne Einwahl?*



> m.i.t. media info transfer gmbh ist aber eine ehrbar geführte Firma




- auf dieser Seite war ich gleich nach Rechnungseingang- aber ich habe beim besten Willen nicht rausbekommen was sie überhaupt anbieten bzw welches Servicepaket ist für mein Geld da genutzt hätte
- ich weiß, das mein Sohn im inet zockt - ABER es ist wirklich ein vernünftiger Junge und weiß das er sich nirgendwo mit seinen Namen,Adresse... anmelden darf und ist schlau genug das Kleingedruckte zu lesen. Also er hätte mit Sicherheit keinen kostenpflichtigen Service genutzt <jedenfalls nicht wissentlich> für seine Spiele.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2010)

*AW: Nexnet/dtms 0190 Dialer Betrug ohne Einwahl?*

Ein Anruf bei der Telekom genügte.........der strittige Betrag wurde nicht eingezogen.
Nun bekomme ich Mahnungen und Drohbriefe.
Ich warte ab. Denn wenn die Geld wollen, müssen sie klagen und -zunächst- auch die Kosten übernehmen.


----------



## Teleton (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Nexnet/dtms 0190 Dialer Betrug ohne Einwahl?*

Abwarten ist bei TK-Sachen keine gute Lösung. Sieh mal in den §45i TKG, da ist die vom Gesetz vorgesehene Art und Weise der Beanstandung sowie die  Fristen geregelt.


----------

